# Free Board in Navasota, Texas



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is sooo incredibly sweet of you. Just wanted to say that!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I have the place, and boarding charges are SO expensive, so why not offer someone a break? I'd also love to have more people around to ride with. =D

The place isn't costing me anything, so I don't intend to charge people.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You are killing me... LOL.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Whaaaaat? Don't die!! D=


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish you we're closer to Abilene, I sure could use a place like that for my colt right now..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I see a lot of horses I wish I could go get in Abilene! Wish you were closer too! We'd love some new faces out. =)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, putting my mare at your place would definitely get her closer to me .. but not close enough to care for daily.

We are having our "pasture" cleared next week .. then planting and fencing... 

In the meantime, she lives with a friend about 50 miles away.

YOU, my friend, just sound like TOO MUCH FUN .. to hang around! lolol


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha!! Thanks! Well if you want her closer, you can bring her out and I'll help you care for her. I'm out there caring for my own, so why not? Much better than being 50 miles away! 

Seriously. You are welcome to bring her.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ugh .. there you go KILLING me again .. lol. It would be fun to have someone to ride with. And you've got plenty of horses for my husband to help care for to get him used to it.. heheheheh...

Oh my ... *think my coggins is expired ... I could be calling the vet tonight*

Let me run it past DH .. I think it would be fun!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome! It would be so much fun!! 

And yes. We have quite a few horses of varying levels for him to come get some experience with! =D


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Where are you located in Navasota? Didnt' you say off 105 .. east?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes. 105 east. 2.7 miles from the junction of Hwy 6 and 105 east toward Conroe.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

k .. that gives me an idea so i can figure mileage and such .. will talk to DH and see what he thinks!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I just have to say that sounds like so much fun! I'm jealous!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Aww. If you were closer you could join us!

I just love riding and love having people to ride with. It makes me a bit more motivated, I think. Plus, there are some really nice places to trail ride, and trail riding is so much more fun with more people!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are some pictures. Note: Several of these were taken during this past winter and also during the drought. The pastures are now very green and filled with wildflowers. =D









This is the view of the front pasture. Not edited at all. Taken back in October. Still does not capture the whole front pasture.









A view inside the barn. Sorry for not having everything put up! haha









This is the back pasture. Again, taken back before all the grass grew in green. You can see the green starting to come through in the background. These are also my two outside runs. Can only see one in the picture.









The pond or "tank" as Texans like to call them. lol









This is a much newer pic showing how much greener everything has become, and also gives a glimpse of some of the flowers. (That's a bluebonnet patch =D)









And here are two of our horses. You can also see the massive amount of flowers in this pic. ^_^


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*packs up Noah and Sour and moves to Bryan*


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Aww. If you were closer you could join us!
> 
> I just love riding and love having people to ride with. It makes me a bit more motivated, I think. Plus, there are some really nice places to trail ride, and trail riding is so much more fun with more people!


Parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-tayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh if only I didn't live an hour and a half away ): BUT you know Henny and I will be visiting you one day!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Darn! I sure wish I could. My uncle lives down there! He works at the prison. There defiantly are done nice horses down here, just expensive to keep around here with board
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

TA that is very generous of you. 
Sounds as if you and Texasgal may be starting a friendship.
I was down there last month in time to see all the Bluebonnets.
Word of warning though.
I ended up with 2 horses by helping 2 people keep thier horses.
One I will keep because the owner is really trying to get back on her feet and is in touch with me.
The other was left here and last month delivered a stillborn foal.
I'm sending her to a trainer for a couple of months and then give her to a nice family. 
Be careful. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What are you saying, dba??? ... lol

She won't get stuck with my incredibly beautiful Arab mare .. I can assure you! *wink*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Now if you want to bring her to my place for free rent let me know. LOL
It's not you I would worry about.
She just seems like a very caring person someone might try and take advantage of.
Then again she could be packing heavy and handle her business. If you get my drift of course. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahaha. I can usually handle my own. But there are always the few that will take advantage. I just never let it make me stop being a giving person. I enjoy giving what I can.

I am excited about the possibilities!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

This is exactly what I need right now! Gaah it's killing me that you are 6 hours away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Darn! I sure wish I could. My uncle lives down there! He works at the prison. There defiantly are done nice horses down here, just expensive to keep around here with board
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did I hear prison?? Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my hubby works at a prison, maybe we can transfer, lol. :lol:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's what my uncle did, he used to work in Abilene at the prison then transfered. He is a mojor at the prosion.. Well was. He's about to retire 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually I really like having my horses right outside my door. But it sounds like such fun to have a barn full of people to ride and enjoy horses with. I wish I had more of that sometimes.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't like boarding that much, but I can't chain him up in front of my new apartment lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I don't like boarding that much, but I can't chain him up in front of my new apartment lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why not.........:shock:.................ha ha ha.........:lol:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, we're lucky they are getting us keep my great dane there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It would be so amazingly cool to have a barn full of you guys and your horses! Supposedly I am even in the market for a new co-manager.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

This is so off topic, but I just had to post that I am watching one of those murder/detective shows, and when the commercials come on I have been reading the forum. I got to this topic and couldn't believe it, as the show I'm watching happened in your town! A counselman/funeral home owner was killed in your town. Don't know who did it yet, but that was just such a coincidence!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

^ THAT is awesome.

OP I am still tickled pink that you're doing this


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, that is so incredibly nice of you!! Goes to show that the world is full of kind, giving people, heartwarming.

Oh if you were only closer to Austin, I have one that would make FULL use of that beautiful big front pasture (she likes to run).... Would be so awesome to have more riding buddies too!

Incriminating evidence:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So does my gelding! He just makes big laps around the pasture for no reason at all. And he'll do it for a good 20 minutes straight. He's so silly. 

I am just very happy to be in a situation where I can offer semething like that to people.


----------

